# Disable Cold Bulb Check Angel Eyes F01



## Jerry 745Li (Jun 13, 2007)

I've searched this forum as well as Google and can't find the exact module and option to code to disable the cold check of the Angel Eyes. I put MTEC LEDs in and every time I turn on my lights they error.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Jerry 745Li (Jun 13, 2007)

Found the answer in another thread regarding F10 and LED Angel Eye errors. I set the Angel Eye voltage to 100% and disabled warm and cold bulb checks and have no more errors!

Thread here --> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=748628&highlight=cold+check


----------

